# Survey regarding financial topics and consultancy in Germany



## danieldingyushan

Hi Expats,

My name is Daniel Ding and I'm from Malaysia. I'm currently doing a trainee programme at Horbach Financial Services. It would be really kind of you guys to fill up the survey which would take up 2-5min of your time in order for me to complete my study. Thank you all so much for your patience and time and do not hesitate to share this survey with your friends or colleague. Have a nice day.

Survey regarding financial topics and consultancy in Germany

Yours sincerely,
Daniel Ding


----------

